# Squeezing 2.5 quarts out of 2 quart Cuisinart



## justplainbill (Oct 31, 2010)

Squeezing 2 ½ quarts (10 cups) out of the Cuisinart 2 quart ice cream machine:

A cooked custard mix made from 4 whole eggs, 3 egg yolks, 1 cup sugar, 1 tablespoon of flour, 2 tablespoons of vanilla extract, ½ teaspoon of salt, and 3 cups each of whole milk and heavy cream can be used to make about 10 cups of ice cream.  This can be done by churning ½ of the mix in the Cuisinart for 30 minutes, quickly removing 4 cups of the churned product, adding the balance of the custard mix, churning for another 30 minutes and then remove for final freezing what should be some 6 cups of soft ice cream.
If you get your eggs for ‘free’, you can make a reduced sugar Haagen Dazs type quality ice cream for about $1 per pint.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 31, 2010)

That's a good tip.  I have a Cuisinart ice cream maker.

Why do you put flour in ice cream?


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 1, 2010)

I saw flour in one of the Fannie Farmer cooked custard recipes.  It seems to add some body and smoothness and offset some of the greasiness of a high fat (7 egg yolks + 3 cups heavy cream) ice cream.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 1, 2010)

That's interesting.  I've not heard of that before.  Have you tried it without the flour and found it objectionable?


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 1, 2010)

Not objectionable, just not as 'good'; but I also like sausages that contain a little rusk.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 1, 2010)

OK.  Maybe I should give it a try.  I Make a quart at a time.  Three cups h. cream, one of whole milk, 8 yolks, a cup of sugar and less vanilla than you use.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 1, 2010)

Eight yolks and 1 cup sugar in 1 quart of ice cream?
Sounds like a tasty, very rich mix;  highly nutritional, but for me, a tad too sweet and heavy on the fat.  It's difficult for me to restrict my daily consumption to 1/2 cup or less.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 1, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> Eight yolks and 1 cup sugar in 1 quart of ice cream?
> Sounds like a tasty, very rich mix;  highly nutritional, but for me, a tad too sweet and heavy on the fat.  It's difficult for me to restrict my daily consumption to 1/2 cup or less.




Fair enough.  However, I never looked to ice cream as a nutritional supplement.   Maybe I should try to sell it that way!


----------

